# Falsely advertised yards - Livery spaces in Bristol?



## Hormonal Filly (4 May 2017)

I must of viewed over 5 yards now!
Most said they're in a specific village/area and turn out to be a extra 15 minutes drive even further away, one even met me at the post code and then said "oh follow me to the yard" added on 20 minutes extra drive, making it nearly a hour away from home.
Yard 3, "oh we do get alot of gypsies and ****** come around this yard so everything needs to be locked away" (at least she was honest!)
Yard 4, I'm happy with a few odd rats but this one was literally a rat world, wherever you looked was a rat.
Every single one has been far from described in the adverts!

Still looking for a couple of spaces.. don't want to move unless its right as been at my current yard years but the older our farmer gets hes been keeping us in 24/7 for weeks on end.  Happy to pay more for a good yard but not over £450 a month for both (Found the perfect yard but £550 a month DIY was to much)  25 mins max from Bath BA1/Bristol BS30 area.  The musts are winter day turnout (happy to be in at night and if bad in for a odd few days), ideally a arena but if not then good hacking, DIY or assisted. 

Am i asking for to much?


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

A friend of mine recently moved his horse from a yard in Beach - Brittons Farm they might have a space? He was happy there but it was too far for him.

As far as I'm aware he had year round turnout but I couldn't be sure of that. I know there was an arena. Perfect for hacking too.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (7 May 2017)

Sent you a PM Amieetess.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (8 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			A friend of mine recently moved his horse from a yard in Beach - Brittons Farm they might have a space? He was happy there but it was too far for him.

As far as I'm aware he had year round turnout but I couldn't be sure of that. I know there was an arena. Perfect for hacking too.
		
Click to expand...

This is just up the road from my yard! Its closing down and all the liveries have moved out due to it being advertised for sale. It is a lovely yard though!


----------



## AmieeT (11 May 2017)

Aimeetess said:



			This is just up the road from my yard! Its closing down and all the liveries have moved out due to it being advertised for sale. It is a lovely yard though!
		
Click to expand...

Well that'd be why he left then! That's a shame. Have you tried upper and lower Cully Hall? I know they both get winter turnout, as I'm on that road too and see them out all through the winter.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (24 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			Well that'd be why he left then! That's a shame. Have you tried upper and lower Cully Hall? I know they both get winter turnout, as I'm on that road too and see them out all through the winter.
		
Click to expand...


Yes i have tried them, upper doesn't have spaces and lower does but her husband has just died so isn't in a state to rent them yet (bless her) 
I was all set up to go to a lovely yard not far away, gorgeous big stables, gallops, huge arena and off road hacking. By the look of it i was first to enquire being he posted it 3 minutes before. Set a viewing up this week, all sounded great and spent a long time talking to him and he's just messaged to say 'sorry the stables have all gone now' 
Grr,


----------



## Minilin (28 December 2017)

Have you tried Oakleaze at all?


----------

